# Lancaster Classic format?



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

LAS scores the vegas face like normal but the X is counted as a 11, you only shoot once unless you qualify and then you will be in the shoot offs on Sun. If you go to the LAS's website they will put up all the details on the shoot. I am not sure if it is up yet I just know the dates. Jan 22

Its is a blast, great food, prizes, meeting everbody its just a great weekend.


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Usually the score needed to make it into the top 64 for the elimination round on Sunday in Mens Unlimited is between 636 - 640. Just think of having to shoot 300 - 20 x's on the vegas target twice. Piece of cake aint it?


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

DHawk2 said:


> I know this is like 5 months away but a few of us were thinking about going.
> 
> My question is what is the shooting format?
> I know it's a Vegas target and stuff but does everyone shoot all three days or is it like a "bracket" shoot. Would I possibly come up there and only get to shoot 1 day?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Unless you can shoot 300 with 20 plus X's everytime, you can count on it. 
only shoot one day that is.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Looking forward to this shoot!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Might as well come donate with the rest of us.... Jarlicker can tell you how tough it is to make the cut. I think he has missed it by 1 or 2 a couple times :doh:

But like the others have said....nobody shoots 3 days :wink:


----------



## DHawk2 (Feb 18, 2007)

I believe I will save the money and just go to Vegas instead. At least I can shoot bad for 3 days out there 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Planning on taking the family with me for a mini vacation. My grandfather only lives about 30-45 mins away. Get to spend some time with him and shoot. Can't beat that!!


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

This is the field archery forum people...lets not start talking indoors this early...ukey:


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

psargeant said:


> This is the field archery forum people...lets not start talking indoors this early...ukey:


:crybaby2:


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

think I'll post some pictures of my indoor bow.

Yea in Vagas you get to shoot all three days.

At Lancaster you qualify on Friday and Saturday and if ya make the cut ya get to go shoot in the tournment on Sunday.

Indoors Indoors Indoors Indoors Indoors Indoors Indoors Indoors Indoors Indoors Indoors Indoors Indoors Indoors Indoors Indoors Indoors 

And Sarge you Suck...


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

psargeant said:


> This is the field archery forum people...lets not start talking indoors this early...ukey:


Come on sarge...YOU know this is the ONLY forum that is worth looking at on AT now:tongue:

LAS Classic is THE BEST tourney!!!! 
personally....I'm a die-hard donater....just ask sarge or prag:darkbeer:
...and you too hornet:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## DHawk2 (Feb 18, 2007)

I know this is the Field Forum but it also serves as the Indoor Forum. All I did is ask about the format of a shoot. Nationals and even State Field tournaments are over.
I just asked...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

DHawk2 said:


> I know this is the Field Forum but it also serves as the Indoor Forum. All I did is ask about the format of a shoot. Nationals and even State Field tournaments are over.
> I just asked...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



NO there not! 
We have State Field Championship this weekend

on the 7th of Sept we have State FITA Field Championship.

on 13 of Sept we have State Field Animal Championship.

Well I always suspected MD to be a bit behind..:zip:

Then Indoor 

And Sarge you still Suck...


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Indoor archery carries the NFAA! Indoor!


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Kstigall said:


> Indoor archery carries the NFAA! Indoor!


True it does but its because guys like you are too SKEERED to play outside!!!!


I dont blame ya though toting a ladder back and forth indoors is nothing for what you'd have to do on a field range!!!!


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

X Hunter said:


> True it does but its because guys like you are too SKEERED to play outside!!!!
> 
> 
> I dont blame ya though toting a ladder back and forth indoors is nothing for what you'd have to do on a field range!!!!


Doesn't he leave a stool where ever he goes??? :embara::beer:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Macaholic said:


> Come on sarge...YOU know this is the ONLY forum that is worth looking at on AT now:tongue:
> 
> LAS Classic is THE BEST tourney!!!!
> personally....I'm a die-hard donater....just ask sarge or prag:darkbeer:
> ...and you too hornet:darkbeer::darkbeer:


Ya got that right.....

But I am gonna chase ole' Goat Boy this year


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

X Hunter said:


> True it does but its because guys like you are too SKEERED to play outside!!!!
> 
> 
> I dont blame ya though toting a ladder back and forth indoors is nothing for what you'd have to do on a field range!!!!


Just remember....he said it 

I just agreed :chortle:


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

DHawk2 said:


> I know this is the Field Forum but it also serves as the Indoor Forum. All I did is ask about the format of a shoot. Nationals and even State Field tournaments are over.
> I just asked...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


*It's OK Sweetie.....this bunch gets a little worked up when the Field season starts to wind down and they know their scores will be reduced to mush soon shooting indoors.....

They can't blame bad shots on....the rain, the bugs, the wind, uneven ground.. etc.

The Lancaster Classic is always a great weekend of shooting, but mostly meeting and watching most of the top archers put it in the middle, meeting most of us posters here on AT..:grin:..and the wonderful Lancaster Staff....bring a crispy or two to shoot my CD Challenge Saturday night....you just might win the jackpot which each year has run around $200.00!!

Oh yes, Rob puts out a feast you will not believe all weekend long and a drawing for some fantastic door prizes...several bows last year.
Heyyyy...I even won a $500.00 gift certificate two years ago so it's not all about how much you get to shoot.*


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *It's OK Sweetie.....this bunch gets a little worked up when the Field season starts to wind down and they know their scores will be reduced to mush soon shooting indoors.....
> 
> They can't blame bad shots on....the rain, the bugs, the wind, uneven ground.. etc.
> 
> ...


THAT is what is so appealing about the shoot! Way to put it into perspective!:beer:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

DHawk2 said:


> I know this is like 5 months away but a few of us were thinking about going.
> 
> My question is what is the shooting format?
> I know it's a Vegas target and stuff but does everyone shoot all three days or is it like a "bracket" shoot. Would I possibly come up there and only get to shoot 1 day?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


C'mon out and bring Jacob with ya its a good shoot with enough prizes and food to make it worth your while


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

DHawk2 said:


> I know this is the Field Forum but it also serves as the Indoor Forum. All I did is ask about the format of a shoot. Nationals and even State Field tournaments are over.
> I just asked...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I was just pulling a chain...didn't mean to get anybody bent...I'm just no where near ready for the drudgery of indoor so I try not to think about it...


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

*he's chomping at the bit....*

Kstigall has a lot to say...he's just been locked indoor for 7 months with no 

one to play with, because someone forgot to chase him outside and see the 

sunshine.. !... :tongue:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

south-paaw said:


> Kstigall has a lot to say...he's just been locked indoor for 7 months with no
> 
> one to play with, because someone forgot to chase him outside and see the
> 
> sunshine.. !... :tongue:


Oh he has been outside...I know that for a fact 

He is just one of those people that are skeered to shoot field because they think bows can only shoot out to 35 yds or so :zip:

Damn chewies.....


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

X Hunter said:


> True it does but its because guys like you are too SKEERED to play outside!!!!
> 
> 
> I dont blame ya though toting a ladder back and forth indoors is nothing for what you'd have to do on a field range!!!!


Excuuuuse ME! I'm a lot of things but SKEEERED ain't on of them! You ought to know that by now...........

and

Toting a ladder isn't a problem.........It's a "Shooting Platform" and I have wheels on it. Some folks are mean and call it a wagon but it's not.......... though a cooler of refreshments does fit in it nicely.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> Oh he has been outside...I know that for a fact
> 
> He is just one of those people that are skeered to shoot field because they think bows can only shoot out to 35 yds or so :zipamn chewies.....




```

```
ahh-haaa... :lightbulb:lightbulb.....i understand now !! ... he's

got-no-skeeeelzzz... !!..:wink:


----------



## DHawk2 (Feb 18, 2007)

X Hunter said:


> C'mon out and bring Jacob with ya its a good shoot with enough prizes and food to make it worth your while


Jacob, Hallboy and I were the ones thinking about it. Just wasn't sure about the format. 

Sounds like I would be out after Friday :beer:, Hallboy should make it 2 days :beer: and Jacob could even be shooting on Sunday. :wink:

Never know, may just give it a try.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

DHawk2 said:


> Jacob, Hallboy and I were the ones thinking about it. Just wasn't sure about the format.
> 
> Sounds like I would be out after Friday :beer:, Hallboy should make it 2 days :beer: and Jacob could even be shooting on Sunday. :wink:
> 
> Never know, may just give it a try.


I'm pretty sure the statement above about shooting on Friday "and" Saturday should have read "or". At registration time you ask for either a Fri. or Sat. shoot time (first come - first served). If you make the cut in your class you get to shoot again on Sun.

At least that's the way I "remember" it being. Of course my memory of that weekend isn't as clear as it should be. :wink:


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Last year was the first time I didn't make the cut to shoot on Sunday........... It was the funnest trip. So it's a no lose situation. You're either shooting on Sunday or _really_ having fun Saturday night. I'd like to do both but those days are long gone. :zip:


----------



## DHawk2 (Feb 18, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I'm pretty sure the statement above about shooting on Friday "and" Saturday should have read "or". At registration time you ask for either a Fri. or Sat. shoot time (first come - first served). If you make the cut in your class you get to shoot again on Sun.
> 
> At least that's the way I "remember" it being. Of course my memory of that weekend isn't as clear as it should be. :wink:


OK...I'm understanding better now. Shoot Friday OR Saturday to qualify for the shoot on Sunday. :wink:
Well then I could sign up for Saturday and shoot, then Saturday night I would be free to relax :beer: :tongue: because there is no way I would be shooting on Sunday.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Bees said:


> NO there not!
> We have State Field Championship this weekend
> 
> on the 7th of Sept we have State FITA Field Championship.
> ...


we'll all be in the woods come Sept 15.

now... who's behind?:tongue:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

DHawk2 said:


> Jacob, Hallboy and I were the ones thinking about it. Just wasn't sure about the format.
> 
> Sounds like I would be out after Friday :beer:, Hallboy should make it 2 days :beer: and Jacob could even be shooting on Sunday. :wink:
> 
> Never know, may just give it a try.


You Either shoot on Fri or Sat one 60 arrow round on the Vegas face your one round shot on either Fri or Sat will determine your slot for sunday mornings showdown... 12 arrow shootoffs 3 arrows at a time until only 16 remain then you shoot 6 arrows at a time


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

DHawk2 said:


> I know this is the Field Forum but it also serves as the Indoor Forum. All I did is ask about the format of a shoot. Nationals and even State Field tournaments are over.
> I just asked...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Don't let these guys scare ya! LAS is a blast yes you maybe don't get to shoot for 3 days but it is worth the money!!:wink:

This forum is for everbody!! These guys have to learn some manners


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

blondstar said:


> Don't let these guys scare ya! LAS is a blast yes you maybe don't get to shoot for 3 days but it is worth the money!!:wink:
> 
> This forum is for everbody!! These guys have to learn some manners


Yep...that entry fee covers your food Fri-Sun....get the right hotel and you don't have to pay for food the entire weekend :wink:

BUT technically this is a FIELD forum....we just ALLOW indoor talk in the off season which hasn't started yet :wink:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> Yep...that entry fee covers your food Fri-Sun....get the right hotel and you don't have to pay for food the entire weekend :wink:
> 
> BUT technically this is a FIELD forum....we just ALLOW indoor talk in the off season which hasn't started yet :wink:



So i guess this isnt the right place to talk ablout how i just booked my room and flight for Vegas next year????:wink::tongue:


----------



## DHawk2 (Feb 18, 2007)

X Hunter said:


> So i guess this isnt the right place to talk ablout how i just booked my room and flight for Vegas next year????:wink::tongue:


Right place but apparently the WRONG TIME of year to mention anything indoors. :zip:

Well I made the mistake of starting this one so I guess can end it too :wink:


----------



## DHawk2 (Feb 18, 2007)

Well I was wrong again...can't lock these like you can in classifieds.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Really its OK...I started the whole thing to be funny...guess the humor missed:doh:...well I am the master of sticking my foot in my mouth...Sorry if I offended your sensibilities:tongue:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

DHawk2 said:


> Well I was wrong again...can't lock these like you can in classifieds.


:chortle: you have to have magic buttons and no the handshake to do that :wink:

But it's really not that big of a deal....we will just bust your acorns for it some


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

X Hunter said:


> So i guess this isnt the right place to talk ablout how i just booked my room and flight for Vegas next year????:wink::tongue:


No this is fine. I was looking for a roomie for Vegas


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

DHawk2 said:


> Right place but apparently the WRONG TIME of year to mention anything indoors. :zip:
> 
> Well I made the mistake of starting this one so I guess can end it too :wink:


Ah ya can let these guys get in your head just do like like the rest of us do and nod your head and say uhha while you ignore them....:wink::tongue:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

X Hunter said:


> Ah ya can let these guys get in your head just do like like the rest of us do and nod your head and say uhha while you ignore them....:wink::tongue:


All I hear is :blah:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

psargeant said:


> all i hear is :blah:


exactly!!!!


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

X Hunter said:


> Ah ya can let these guys get in your head just do like like the rest of us do and nod your head and say uhha while you ignore them....:wink::tongue:


if you're hangin' out here I assume you already set up those fancy sticks I sent you?


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Macaholic said:


> if you're hangin' out here I assume you already set up those fancy sticks I sent you?


Not yet been playing with the programs to see if i can use em at the length they are


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

It's no big deal! I came all the way FROM Vegas to shoot one day:wink::embara:

The shoot is a blast! It's a tough shoot for sure but due to everything that goes along with it, it is more than worth the trip. I will be there again next year.............just to donate!! I will shoot TWO days next year however!!:wink:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Did I mention I have a time share in Vegas. 

Hmmmmmmmm..........................


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Moparmatty said:


> Did I mention I have a time share in Vegas.
> 
> Hmmmmmmmm..........................


uuhhh oooohhhhh :wink:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Brown Hornet said:


> uuhhh oooohhhhh :wink:


:teeth:


----------



## heckt (Jan 10, 2007)

What hotel does everybody stay at? Like is there one hotel that everybody stays at like Vegas or National? If not what hotel/hotels are close? If people fly in do they usually rent a car or is everything right in the same area within walking distance. I am going to the shoot this year just need a little information. 
Thanks in advance


----------



## heckt (Jan 10, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

If your flying....unless someone is gonna pick you up you MUST rent a car. The airport isn't close...there is no shuttle to Lancaster and I have never seen a cab in Lancaster and you aren't gonna walk to the shop from any of the hotels :wink:

Where to stay....most of the hotels are close to each other and the shop. As to where everyone stays....it kind of varies. None of "us" have booked rooms yet. It's still 4 months out


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> If your flying....unless someone is gonna pick you up you MUST rent a car. The airport isn't close...there is no shuttle to Lancaster and I have never seen a cab in Lancaster and you aren't gonna walk to the shop from any of the hotels :wink:
> 
> Where to stay....most of the hotels are close to each other and the shop. As to where everyone stays....it kind of varies. None of "us" have booked rooms yet. It's still 4 months out


WHAT? There are taxis all over Lancaster (if you don't mind riding a buggy) 

Like Hornet said, it is a bit early to make reservations. Matter of fact, LAS (if like last year) will provide a list of local hotels that offer a discount to those attending the Classic. You shouldn't have any problem at all finding a room in Lancaster in Jan.


----------



## BowmanJay (Jan 1, 2007)

Bees said:


> Unless you can shoot 300 with 20 plus X's everytime, you can count on it.
> only shoot one day that is.


agreed, riding the pine for the rest of the weekend....

I usually stay at the Hampton, good rates and quiet


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> WHAT? There are taxis all over Lancaster (if you don't mind riding a buggy)
> 
> Like Hornet said, it is a bit early to make reservations. Matter of fact, LAS (if like last year) will provide a list of local hotels that offer a discount to those attending the Classic. You shouldn't have any problem at all finding a room in Lancaster in Jan.


hey prag...you bookin a room for two again in January?


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Prag Jr said:


> hey prag...you bookin a room for two again in January?


Of course. Now the question is "will you be the other one in the room with me or will you back out?" 

See you tonight at "Pink's" 

Pa P


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*I have been corresponding with the "Wizard behind the Curtain" of the LAS Tournament this week and he is getting close to finishing up their website showcasing the 2010 Tournament.

Again there will be several hotels/motels offering discounts and new this year the Marriott Courtyard and Hampton Inn will be offering a continuous shuttle service to LAS Friday-Saturday-Sunday.

In checking for a shuttle/taxi service roundtrip from the Harrisburg Airport to LAS, it was pretty pricy ($200.00) so without any discounts, you can rent a car from the airport for approx. $120.00 weekend rate.

Stay tuned.....this is one tournament you don't want to miss in 2010.*

.


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Of course. Now the question is "will you be the other one in the room with me or will you back out?"
> 
> See you tonight at "Pink's"
> 
> Pa P


Do we know the dates yet? I will put in my vaca time and pencil it in! lol You better believe I am gonna be there. Wouldnt miss it for the world!


----------



## glass3222 (Jan 12, 2008)

Prag Jr said:


> Do we know the dates yet? I will put in my vaca time and pencil it in! lol You better believe I am gonna be there. Wouldnt miss it for the world!


Dates are Jan 22-24 2010, and you can register now on their web site. :darkbeer:

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/index.php?cPath=492&osCsid=t1i55a26canuj55bbnjmm9eo15


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Just be forewarned that if you are going to try to hang out with Prag and Jr and shoot the morning line. Those sucker will drop you like a stone a sneek away for a secret pork chop in a heart beat. Just be ready for it about 11am. Then come back full and smiling with no remorse at all. A couple of old mutt dogs I tell ya. They are!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

jarlicker said:


> Just be forewarned that if you are going to try to hang out with Prag and Jr and shoot the morning line. Those sucker will drop you like a stone a sneek away for a secret pork chop in a heart beat. Just be ready for it about 11am. Then come back full and smiling with no remorse at all. A couple of old mutt dogs I tell ya. They are!


While the sub sandwiches from LAS are good and very much appreciated, some "real meat" is required to keep some of us going. But like Jarlicker said, if you want to be in on the pork chop run, you'd better hang close to us.


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

I might be over a month late to this reply but......

Jarlicker....eating is a sport to us too. Hang with us and we will put weight back on you boy! Great seeing you Thursday night....what there is left of you!:smile:


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

Prag Jr said:


> Do we know the dates yet? I will put in my vaca time and pencil it in! lol You better believe I am gonna be there. Wouldnt miss it for the world!


JR, I hope to see you there!! I missed you at the Hill. Somebody needs to keep your dad in line:teeth:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

blondstar said:


> JR, I hope to see you there!! I missed you at the Hill. Somebody needs to keep your dad in line:teeth:


Hey - quit picking on the old guy!


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

blondstar said:


> JR, I hope to see you there!! I missed you at the Hill. Somebody needs to keep your dad in line:teeth:


I dunno about keeping him in line but I will sure join him in line! Hate I missed the Hill too. My schedule is so messed up these days. I will definitely be at LAS though. :teeth:


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Hey - quit picking on the old guy!


:set1_rolf2:
that is the best part of archery Prag...picking on YOU!


----------

